

From an app idea to being featured on Cult of Mac - callmedreamer84
http://blog.virurl.com/2012/11/29/from-an-idea-to-being-featured-on-cult-of-mac/

======
tritonal2
I'm totally using Artsy Head in my christmas card replacement strategy...

